# Jeep Renegade, new CUV



## Capt Worley PE (Mar 4, 2014)

> Chrysler Group unveiled a new small Jeep SUV that will be built in Italy. The Renegade will be the first Jeep ever to be built exclusively outside of the United States. It was unveiled at the Geneva Motor Show in Switzerland.





> The Renegade will be produced with 16 different engine and transmission combinations and will be sold in more than 100 countries, Chrysler Group said, including the United States. Since the merger of Chrysler and Fiat in January, Chrysler Group is now part of Fiat Chrysler Automobiles. The Renegade includes input from both the American and Italian sides of that company.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


http://money.cnn.com/2014/03/04/autos/jeep-suv-renegade/index.html?iid=HP_LN


----------



## Road Guy (Mar 4, 2014)

facepalm


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Mar 4, 2014)

lol @ "sort of off-road capability"


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Mar 4, 2014)

I think it is going to be a huge hit.

Tiny CUV's are doing well. Look at the Buick Encore. And this is for world markets, where they will sell even better.

If they were going after the Soul/Juke crowd, they hit it out of the park.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Mar 4, 2014)

Even hipsters need to get to wor.... ok I can't finish it without laughing.


----------



## Road Guy (Mar 4, 2014)

I really think out of respect for the jeep namesake they should change the goddamn name. This is a renegade


----------



## Supe (Mar 4, 2014)

Dexman PE said:


> Even hipsters need to get to wor.... ok I can't finish it without laughing.




That's what their fixed speed bicycles are for.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Mar 4, 2014)

Road Guy said:


> I really think out of respect for the jeep namesake they should change the goddamn name. This is a renegade


Too much chrome.

Negates the round eyes.

Not a jeep.


----------



## Road Guy (Mar 4, 2014)

Jesus Christ it was just the first pic I pulled of the net.. Lets see your jeep!


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Mar 4, 2014)

Road Guy said:


> Jesus Christ


No, it's me, Worley.



> it was just the first pic I pulled of the net.. Lets see your jeep!


----------



## knight1fox3 (Mar 4, 2014)

How about the JP version?


----------



## engineergurl (Mar 4, 2014)

based on EB.com established standards... ^^^ that is not a jeep


----------



## Road Guy (Mar 4, 2014)

I would argue that the YJ jeeps are probably the last real jeeps because all the ones that came after it had too much really electronic bullshit options in


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Mar 4, 2014)

Road Guy said:


> I would argue that the YJ jeeps are probably the last real jeeps because all the ones that came after it had too much really electronic bullshit options in




That argues that the CJs are the last real jeeps (which I actually concur with).

I'd actually say the CJ-5 was the last real jeep, because the -7s were made for the sissy-boy automatics.


----------



## Road Guy (Mar 4, 2014)

I owned a CJ-5, a YJ, and a TJ... My favorite was the YJ. The CJ 3 speed handled horribly on the pavement above 40 mph, the TJ just had too much shit to break and I found the YJ comfortable in the middle... Comfortable enough on the highway but great for the dirt and mud

The CJ looks "cooler" but in the winter they have zero heat , dangerous roll bar and really zero comfort(I drove one to Daytona- good lord that was a long long trip)..


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Mar 4, 2014)

^There is no way I'd use one for a daily driver. That isn't what they were made for.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Mar 4, 2014)

knight1fox3 said:


> How about the JP version?


I know a few of those (I'm in the red hoodie next to my car, the guy in the yellow shirt to my left is a good friend and owns both the JP Jeep and the Ecto-1 Magnum):


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Mar 4, 2014)

^What's the 10AE RX-7 supposed to be?


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Mar 4, 2014)

It's from an anime movie, Initial D. The other car in the below picture is the main character's car, the RX-7 is his friend.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Initial_D


----------



## DVINNY (Mar 4, 2014)

That's a cool pic. (3 posts back)

My kids would love the Doc Hudson


----------



## DVINNY (Mar 4, 2014)

Have you seen the new BRONCO?


----------



## DVINNY (Mar 5, 2014)




----------



## Capt Worley PE (Mar 5, 2014)

Dexman PE said:


> It's from an anime movie, Initial D. The other car in the below picture is the main character's car, the RX-7 is his friend.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Initial_D




I'm guessing with the AE-86 it is a drifting based film.

As an aside, I've always loved that geenration Corolla Liftback GT-S. Because of the damn drifter, you can't find an unmodified one.

Oddly enough, the 82-86 Celica Supras aren't drifted, and remain, IMO, greatly underated. I'd love to have one.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Mar 5, 2014)

DVINNY said:


>




That was a concept from 2004. man, they could still build that today and it would be awesome.

Back to the Renegade, I think it is a much better effort than the Compass/Patriot twins.


----------



## Road Guy (Mar 5, 2014)

I hope ford goes through with that bronco! The 70's broncos were bad ass....


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Mar 5, 2014)

Capt Worley PE said:


> Dexman PE said:
> 
> 
> > It's from an anime movie, Initial D. The other car in the below picture is the main character's car, the RX-7 is his friend.
> ...


Yeah, it's a street racing/drifting cartoon. There is both a cartoon TV series and a live action movie (both on netflix). The movie isn't bad, but it's Japanese and subtitled. Not a horrible way to burn an hour and a half on a weekend.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Mar 5, 2014)

Dexman PE said:


> Capt Worley PE said:
> 
> 
> > Dexman PE said:
> ...




That Japanese stuff is weird. I saw Riding Bean, and...wtf, man? I sure didn't expect any of that.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Mar 5, 2014)

The story line is pretty straight forward. Kid is a mechanic by day, and a delivery guy by night. During his nightly delivery runs, he drives this same mountain route over and tries to beat his previous night's time. Because he starts racing, he damages the tofu he's delivering, so his dad makes him drive with a full cup of water on the dashboard and if he spills, the cost of the tofu is deducted from his paycheck. Eventually, he's able to beat his racing times while not spilling any water because he's so smooth with the car. One night while driving the route, he catches a couple street racers in the middle of a race and passes them like they were nothing. This happens a few times and eventually the racers come to fear his car because they never know who drives it (he never stops at the finish line). Eventually, he gets drug into the racing scene, wins everything, and they follow him as he advances through the ranks of opponents. I believe he finally loses to "the bad guy", loses all confidence, stops racing, returns to his previous life. Then he finds out his dad used to be a world famous racecar driver. Confidence back, he challenges the bad guy, and you probably can figure out the ending.


----------

